# Network Problems with 6.3 slicer upgrade



## medik2k (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep getting my network knocked off when I do the slicer upgrade to 6.3b. I have the 3.x working fine and after all the trouble I am considering leaving it. 

I enter my network parameters and from there I lose access and telnet/ftp. The lights on the adapter don't light anymore after either. Other than network access it seems to install fine.

My network info is thus:

Router Model
Linksys WRT54G/GL/GS 

WAN IP 192.168.0.4 
LAN IP 192.168.1.1 
TIVO IP 192.168.1.124

Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

medik2k said:


> I keep getting my network knocked off when I do the slicer upgrade to 6.3b. I have the 3.x working fine and after all the trouble I am considering leaving it.
> 
> I enter my network parameters and from there I lose access and telnet/ftp. The lights on the adapter don't light anymore after either. Other than network access it seems to install fine.
> 
> ...


What adapter do you have? Does it require backported drivers?


----------



## medik2k (Jan 13, 2007)

I am using the usb200m linksys wired adapter. This is supposedly the best one to have and it works great with the 3.x. Do you think that's it or do you think I'm putting my static IP settings in incorrectly? 

I am using my STATIC IP as 192.168.1.124 
and my Router IP (Gateway) as 192.168.0.1

Should I be using different settings? Technically even if the settings were incorrect, I should be getting lights on the adapter right?

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

medik2k said:


> I am using the usb200m linksys wired adapter. This is supposedly the best one to have and it works great with the 3.x. Do you think that's it or do you think I'm putting my static IP settings in incorrectly?
> 
> I am using my STATIC IP as 192.168.1.124
> and my Router IP (Gateway) as 192.168.0.1
> ...


Your tivo and router need to be on the same subnet. Change the router IP to 192.168.1.1 then try to telnet to your tivo. If you can get into the tivo (if not let us know) at this point do the following:

```
cd /enhancements
sh net-launch.sh
```
Follow the prompts this time using 192.168.0.xxx as your tivo IP and 192.168.0.1 as your router IP. restart your tivo and reset your router IP to 192.168.0.1

Basically you are doing an abreviated version of what is stated in the wiki here . If this does not work try that whole wiki item from the begining. to make sure that the IP's are not something different from what you think.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

medik2k said:


> I am using the usb200m linksys wired adapter. This is supposedly the best one to have and it works great with the 3.x. Do you think that's it or do you think I'm putting my static IP settings in incorrectly?
> 
> I am using my STATIC IP as 192.168.1.124
> and my Router IP (Gateway) as 192.168.0.1
> ...


If your adapter is a "version 2", it won't work unless you copy the backported drivers from your old installation, or install new ones.


----------



## medik2k (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok. I have my computer on my network running with internet access that is now established as a "static routed address" at 192.168.1.125. My router IP is 192.168.1.1. So they are now on the same subset. I will check the box and see if its a version 2 adapter or not. If it is where do I find the drivers and where do I install them after the slice? I've also purchased a serial cable from DVR upgrade as well. What is the preferred bash method? I use a MAC but have a PC as well.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## medik2k (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok....I got network access now after 6.3a slice upgrade (it still wont download 6.3b) but only with a USB 1.0 dongle. I moved what I thought were the correct drivers to my install directory. I could not find my usb.map file and this is likely the cause. If I use my USB 2.0 device it still won't work. I have a version 2 device. I also have a version 1 that I use on another hacked tivo but it won't work either. Can someone point me in the right direction to the appropriate drivers and where to install them?

Thanks all...


----------



## ahr65 (Feb 11, 2007)

medik2k said:


> Ok....I got network access now after 6.3a slice upgrade (it still wont download 6.3b) but only with a USB 1.0 dongle. I moved what I thought were the correct drivers to my install directory. I could not find my usb.map file and this is likely the cause. If I use my USB 2.0 device it still won't work. I have a version 2 device. I also have a version 1 that I use on another hacked tivo but it won't work either. Can someone point me in the right direction to the appropriate drivers and where to install them?
> 
> Thanks all...


Did you ever figure out how to transfer and install your usb drivers?

I've been seaching for the same solution.


----------



## dbuchthal (Dec 25, 2001)

ahr65 said:


> Did you ever figure out how to transfer and install your usb drivers?
> 
> I've been seaching for the same solution.


rbautch posted a program at the top of this thread that copies over the drivers for you.


----------

